# Embalmed head identified as King



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That must be some private collection.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20101215/od_nm/us_king_head


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Is it even legal to have human heads in a private collection?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Uhm, I don't know? (looking around nervously)......


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Makes me wonder if that embalmed head I have in the attic is anyone famous.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

$200 to buy a king's head? Hmmm...


----------

